# Sweet take on 1:32 Revell F -15A



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Bicentennial colors w/ excellent ref photos.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pretty!


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Seen it on YouTube before too. Looks great.


----------

